# Negative SIBO Breath Test



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all,Though I was "borderline positive" on a hydrogen breath test last year, I tookthe test again this morning (with a new lactulose mix) and tested negative, witha "peak" of 8 (12 is positive with the new mix). I am totally baffled--I wasconvinced that this was my diagnosis! Has this happened to any of you?? Nowwhat??







CapitolHill


----------

